# Brush cutters?



## cgraham1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Anybody have any recommendations? 

The only one my local dealer has is a Husqvarna 336fr. It's at the top of the price range I want to spend at $600. I'll be using it to cut a lot of blackberries and small trees 1" or less. I'll be using this for personal use only, definitely not in a commercial setting. Thanks!

It looks like this...


----------



## Weesa20 (Jun 6, 2014)

I really like my fs250...it will do everything you mentioned...how much do you plan to cut? you might even get by with somehting smaller like a 110 or 130 with a blade.


----------



## srb08 (Jun 6, 2014)

I've got an fs250 and an fs130. I tried a saw blade on the fs130 but it just doesn't have the grunt to handle it. The fs250 is a much more capable piece of equipment. If you're going to be using a blade much, get the largest engine you can afford.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jun 7, 2014)

The 336 fr is the same 1.4 kW power rating as the fs250, although it's only 34.6 cc


----------



## lewis16 (Jun 7, 2014)

I spent a lot of time on a fs450. Good machine, oodles of power. Mowed whole fields with one of those. All of the big stihl's with the big anti vibe are good, be weary of 4 mix so I'm told. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alderman (Jun 8, 2014)

I'd opt to look for a good used Shindaiwa C35, C350, or B45 for a couple hundred and save yourself some bucks. I've put hundreds of hours with one on the very things you need it for and have had good luck with them. 
Picked both of these up for $225 total. They both run great. Plenty of power.


----------



## alderman (Jun 8, 2014)

One thing about a Brushcutter, after you give it it's first good work out it's going to look used.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 8, 2014)

The best thing about a brush saw is a sharp blade. Look at the blade before you use it, and keep that angle as best as you can. Use the correct size file too. That blade can get extremely hot if it isn't sharpened correctly. Have fun.


----------

